

Leaving Home to Make Money: Why Start Up Abroad? - mittermayr
http://mittermayr.tumblr.com/post/25091996884/why-leave-home-for-making-money

======
mittermayr
And I really just want to add here, before any discussion goes towards that
point:

Stay where you are if you feel it works for you. There will be thousands of
startups hating the fact that I suggest higher chances outside of home
(wherever that is), but that's sort of a reality.

If your product is killer, then don't worry. You'll make it anywhere. Most of
us just have nice products, that would help a lot of people but not change the
world. There is room for all of us, but it'll be a hell lot easier being
closer to the big guys.

I worked for Microsoft until about two years ago and I talked to a lot of
folks who ended up being acquired and also the M&A guys there. Trust me, being
close sometimes matters a gazillion times more than having a great product.
Sad but true.

